# Underground Poly water lines!



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

It seems to me someone could come up with a better fitting system for underground poly feed lines. I've only installed a few but each damn time the SOBs seem to require a joint or fitting replacement or two.

Is there a trick here I'm missing?

I've tried a little heat to soften it up a bit. I've tried letting the damn things sit for a few hours, but it still always turns out to be a pain.

Now my son hit a damn water line with a pick digging for a garage. The customer had to go without water last night because BF Egypt here doesn't like to keep the hardware store open past five, and Mrs Poly Piper likes to keep me in the ditch late with a reluctant drip.

Anyone got any tricks they'd share? .........I could sure use the help.:thumbsup:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Just found this.

Some fittings are made for joining pipes and tubes that cannot be solvent welded. 

*PE pipe*. Simple barb-type plastic or metal fittings are used with flexible PE pipe. To make the connection, slide a correctly sized worm-drive clamp over the pipe end and push the pipe all the way onto the barbed fitting. Position the clamp about 1/4" from the end of the pipe and tighten it.

With any flexible tube, be careful not to bend it in too tight a curve. It can kink the tube and diminish or completely shut off the water flow.

*PB tubing*. Flexible polybutylene tubing for hot and cold water supply systems is joined by patented O-ring-sealed mechanical couplings. Each system uses its own coupling, and they're often not interchangeable with those of other systems. Follow the instructions for the kind you are using.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Can't be welded? .......I don't think I've ever gotten one to preform with just a clamp.

What am I doing wrong here guys?


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I would not hesitate to use Sharkbite connectors. Top of the line. HD carries them. You can also call their tech folks for addl info. 

cashacme dot com

Check the literature, left column. "Approved to be used underground and behind walls without access panels". Approved by whom ? You'd have to check further.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

black poly pipe was big in pools in 70 & 80, actually 
great stuff. unfortunately bob its one of those pain in asses that (ou just got to develop the "touch"
I doubt you missing any tricks.

ray


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Touch? ......oh I'm about top touch it alright........:w00t::jester:

I just went over there, heated her up a bit and tightened the clamps......still a slight drip. I'm going to rework it this afternoon after my sister and niece leave. after all, I haven't seen them in about 8 years.

I not real fond of compression fittings Wefix. I guess it's a little of that old school charm.:blink:


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I did not read the original post correctly. My reply doesn't apply. 

The last poly I came across was mended with a pvc barbed coupling, hose clamps, roofing tar, wrapped in tar paper underground. I just redid the same..... 

Steve


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

We Fix Houses said:


> I would not hesitate to use Sharkbite connectors.


Does not work on poly pipe.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

you can get a CTS cuppling with S.S sleave for the pipe....im not sure if thats the correct name but thats what i tell the counter guys i need and they allways bring me the right thing


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Bob, make sure the insert is not cut or gouged in any way.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

I have never really had any problems with poly pipe, we use it all the time for well drops and the run to the house. But the only problems I have ever had was years ago when we needed a quick fix and could only find the plastic barb connectors locally. We ended up bringing out a brass connector the next day and problem cured.

We always use the brass/bronze connectors and double hose clamps on each connection. Which means for a coupler we use 4 hose clamps, 2 on each side. And get the best stainless hose clamps you can get, some of the cheap ones end up stripping when you really tighten them down.

Also don't overheat the pipe and stretch it out, most of the time we never heat the pipe unless it is really cold out. And this is with the heavy poly pipe 200 psi, not the thin cheap stuff.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks for the input fellas.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

clamp above the barbs &
use gray pvc fittings not those ****ty soft nylon fittings.

ray


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

We Fix Houses said:


> I would not hesitate to use Sharkbite connectors. Top of the line. HD carries them. You can also call their tech folks for addl info.
> 
> cashacme dot com
> 
> Check the literature, left column. "Approved to be used underground and behind walls without access panels". Approved by whom ? You'd have to check further.


*I like using particle board/MDF for all my exterior sheathing, great stuff!*


----------



## NomoPlumber (Sep 25, 2007)

I would strongly suggest bronze water service compression fittings, with insert sleeves.


----------

